# 30 Day Visa Rules



## DadTwoThree (Jun 30, 2008)

As someone who came out to Dubai before August 1st I was given a 60 day Visa which expires on 13th Sept. I am in a little bit of a dispute with my company and will not hand over my passport until something contractually is sorted out as I will lose it for 3 weeks whilst it gets stamped etc. can anyone tell me if I can still drive to Oman to get an exit and re entry visa to extend for another 30 days.

Many thanks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as I aware, you can no longer do a visa run (in theory anyway) but I do remember that there was a post a while back and someone had actually gone somewhere and paid a fee to get an extension. Whatever you decide to do, I would advise that you sort things out with your company asap though. Working on a visit visa is illegal and if caught you face a fine of 50,000 AED and deportation!

If you search previous threads, you should be able to find the info that you are looking for though!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

There was an article recently in the Gulf News that stated from DNRD there would be no issues with people doing "visa runs" - I'll search for it and post if it's still available.

I was working illegally in Dubai, I had to do a visa run so killed 2 birds with 1 stone and flew to meet a friend in Qatar. I eventually quit my job as I didn't fancy being fined!!

Edit: found the Gulf News snippet, hope this is of use.

http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/08/08/20/10238569.html


----------



## DadTwoThree (Jun 30, 2008)

Many thanks, great answer I appreciate your time in responding. Looks like I am off to Oman to test it out next week. Will let you know.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

No worries. Be careful if taking a vehicle into Oman, check and ensure the insurance regulations.....there is a post going back to May when I looked at this option.

Hi again, found my old post; hope its of use to you.

Click here...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/5789-oman.html


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

DadTwoThree said:


> Many thanks, great answer I appreciate your time in responding. Looks like I am off to Oman to test it out next week. Will let you know.


Hi, They were confusing reports that after the expiry of the visa you need to exit to your home country or a distant country. But later DNRD clarified that there is no such clause. Anyway if you go to Oman, enjoy your trip. From Oman border( Hatta) one hour drive will take you to Sohar Beach Hotel. During Ramdan there wont be any entertainment ..otherwise it is an excellent place to stay..


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hari is right - there is no law that prevents visa runs, you won't get into any trouble doing this unless you overstay - and then you'll get hit with a fine. 

As you've been in the UAE for 60 days you will need to cross a border and return to get a new visit visa. When you come back in you'll get a 30-day visa stamp that (if necessary) can be extended once within the UAE by going to the Department of Naturalisation and Residency. Think there is a fee but I don't know how much it is. 

Qatar is only a very short flight away if you don't fancy a long drive to Oman


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep, Qatar is a 45 min flight away.....did it myself when I had to renew my visa.

Good luck and tell us of your adventerous visa run! Lol


----------



## wengsan (Oct 7, 2008)

hi there, i'm new here, just wanna ask the requirments and procedures of getting residence visa in duabi and how long does it takes to process the employment visa?

thanks much!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wengsan said:


> hi there, i'm new here, just wanna ask the requirments and procedures of getting residence visa in duabi and how long does it takes to process the employment visa?
> 
> thanks much!



You have to get your residence vis through your employer. Your employer will take care of all the formalities for you and other than providing the documents that they request, you won't have to do anything else!

Once you have been offered a job and have provided the required documents, your employer will apply for your employment visa. This can take anything from 10 days upwards. You enter the country on this visa and the give it back to allow for your residence to be processed. You have to do and pass a medical test before you are issued with your residence. There are loads of info about this topic, so please do a search!


----------

